# Now open for business!



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

Only within 15 miles of my location.

Vogue Images - Pet Portrait Experience


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Shame you're not this way. Nice photos of Oscar by the way. :thumbup:


----------



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

bird said:


> Shame you're not this way. Nice photos of Oscar by the way. :thumbup:


Thanks...maybe in the future I'll do further afield


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Good Luck Dave, Oscars are wonderful pictures :thumbup:

Gifted the ones of the kids to the Country Park to use in their promotional stuff and they are well chuffed :thumbup:


----------

